

Chapp – IRC alternative - rayalez
http://chapp.is

======
stbenjam
Yay! Just what the world needs is another proprietary closed source chat
system. Assuming its closed anyway, nothing yields source on Google, and the
actual web site is down.

IRC works just fine.

~~~
rayalez
Just out of curiosity - would you be interested in open source chat similar to
this one, made with pytnon?

What would it take for people to switch from IRC to a website like this?

Are there some pain points of IRC that can be solved?

Because personally I like chapp a lot more than irc, and I would be happy to
use a system like this, especially if it gets more developed/popular. I think
it can be a lot more beautiful, have a lot of cool features, and open irc to
more mainstream communities.

So I'm wondering, is everyone in tech community averse to this and will prefer
to use IRC, or is there a space for a startup here?

~~~
stbenjam
I only work on F/OSS and spend my entire day on Freenode, so I don't think
really I have a need for anything else.

A lot of people rave about Slack, and I think it's very unfortunate its a very
closed platform.

There's already [http://www.mattermost.org/](http://www.mattermost.org/) a
open source alternative, which I haven't tried.

